# New and Curious



## HowlsOfAngels (Nov 2, 2012)

Well, I'm not a breeder, but I am a logical animal lover.

I've come to be interested in the proper care of mice and after seeing the happenings of other forums in comparison to this one.... it's clear which is more open minded and understanding.

I tend to find the best place I can to gain information when I research an animal and thus far, from what I've seen, I believe this to be a good place to start.

I hope I'm able to learn a lot here and get to know the members a bit better.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome, hope you enjoy it here.


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

Welcome  ••♥☆☼εїз♪••


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## southerngirl061 (Jul 24, 2012)

:welcomeany


----------

